# Rat tubs



## andynic07 (Dec 4, 2013)

The concrete mixing tubs commonly used for rat tubs that you used to be able to get from buntings are back but now at Masters and the product code is MAS_100770192.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Dec 4, 2013)

Cheers mate, I need lots


----------



## raycam01_au (Dec 4, 2013)

I sell heaps to keepers 

they are a great size


----------



## jacques92 (Dec 4, 2013)

How much does the tubs cost ?


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just under $14 per tub.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

Just under $10 up here if we're looking at the same ones. Black 50L?


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is the ones.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah yes I see where I went wrong now


----------



## jacques92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not bad at all 
thanks for the post


----------



## jacques92 (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks for the heads up on the tubs made this on the weekend


----------



## ingie (Dec 30, 2013)

You should use black tubing for watering systems, as clear lets the light in and algae will flourish and make floods and leaks more likely.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Dec 30, 2013)

Do people just clean their tubs once a week? Or do you have to do it every few days?


----------



## jacques92 (Jan 10, 2014)

Once a week or so depends on how many rats you have in a tub


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, is it a silly question to ask what bedding smells the least after a week?


----------



## jacques92 (Jan 10, 2014)

I dont know whats best for smell but i use the woodshavings that's in the 20 kilo bags
that you can buy at the pet shop for $20


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, I might give that a go.


----------



## TheReptileCove (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks mate! Just headed over to masters today to pick some up and give making my own rat rack a go!


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 22, 2014)

Just a tip there in trade which was out the back took 30 minutes for masters to find them.....


----------



## TheReptileCove (Mar 22, 2014)

Marzzy said:


> Just a tip there in trade which was out the back took 30 minutes for masters to find them.....



Dammit! I got some a couple weeks ago and they were inside. I went there again a few days ago and couldn't find them! Now i no where to go look tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## puff-adder78 (Mar 22, 2014)

Go 2 ur local produce supplies store n ask 4 a bail of wood shavings. If they don't hav any on hand ask if they can order 1 4u. Cost bout $80 n will last u a lot longer then wot u can get from a pet store!!!!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 22, 2014)

puff-adder78 said:


> Go 2 ur local produce supplies store n ask 4 a bail of wood shavings. If they don't hav any on hand ask if they can order 1 4u. Cost bout $80 n will last u a lot longer then wot u can get from a pet store!!!!



Make sure they're kiln dried and dust extracted. Phenols from fresh pine are just as bad for rats as they are for everything else 
Another common bedding is lucerne chaff, also available from produce stores. I much prefer it to shavings, as the chaff doesn't stick to everything like the shavings do.
I've got mine on hemp horse bedding now, and I love it! It's pretty hard to source in Vic though, hopefully as it becomes a little more popular, more places will stock it.


----------



## Jimie (Mar 23, 2014)

I have mine on steam cut oaten chaff has no dust and works a treat,I've seen mine eat it too so a bit extra roughage for them. it's $14 for a 20 kilo bag from the fodder store near me in SA


----------

